# Mise en place des protection d'écran



## lom2lyon (31 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je ne sais pas vous, mais je viens de déballer mon précieux (l'iPad 2). Avant même de mettre les doigts sur l'écran, j'ai décidé direct de mettre une protection d'écran (par la cover, mais la feuille de plastoc antiraillures).

Et bien y'a toujours des particules de m...e qui viennent se greffer dessous, faisant des bulles, et donc impossible à enlever. Grrrrrrrr. Je ne sais pas comment vous faites, mais moi, j'ai vraiment du mal à chaque fois (que ce soit sur l'écran de l'iPhone 3G, 4, iPad 1...).
Bref, c'est pas simple cette histoire à mettre en place ! Hormis être dans une salle blanche, je ne vois pas trop comment on peut poser une protection d'écran sans ABSOLUMENT AUCUNE particule de m...e qui vient vous faire ch..r.

Bref, si vous avez des astuces, je suis prenneur !


----------



## drs (31 Mars 2011)

je ne me suis pas risqué à mettre une protection sur mon ipad, quand je vois comment j'ai galéré sur l'iphone 

Pas d'astuces, si ce n'est de bien nettoyer la surface de travail, tes mains et d'être seul pendant l'opération (genre pas avec les enfants à coté)


----------



## MrZokho (31 Mars 2011)

Pour avoir posé une protection sur un iPhone et un autre smartphone, les bulles (pas les toutes grosses hein) disparaissent en général après quelques jours. Après, pour les poussières, c'est autre chose ...


----------



## worldice (2 Avril 2011)

C'est très simple. Moi, j'ai des protects sur mon iPhone 4 Power Support USA et ils expliquent comment enlever facilement les bulles qui sont créées par des ptites cochoneries.

Voici la vidéo (pour 3G et 3GS ici mais c'est pareil pour iPhones et iPads) : http://vimeo.com/12366353

Cela consiste à coller un bout de scotch dans l'angle de l'appareil, tirer pour décoller le film et de coller un autre bout de scotch sur le film à l'endroit où il y avait la bulle. Ça va enlever la cochonnerie et il suffit de recoller. Ça marche très bien chez moi.


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2011)

Le mieux pour ne pas mettre de poussier dessus est de mouiller légèrement l'écran et de raclée correctement la protection avec une carte dure comme les cartes de crédit.

Là, les poussières partent avec l'eau et normalement, c'est nickel.

Du moins, je procédais comme ça sur mes Palm Pilote. Sur les iPhone et autres iPad, je ne mets rien, les protections étant moins solides que l'écran, j'ai plus de traces de doigt ou de rayure avec que sans


----------

